# Aer Lingus Travel Vouchers



## lukeskywalker (24 Mar 2020)

I am due to fly to Dubrovnik in two and a half weeks time. Flight has not yet been cancelled by Aer Lingus but seems highly unlikely it will take place. They are offering travel vouchers instead, can't identify any expiratory date. I have to either re-book or take vouchers in next 24 hours. Should I take vouchers or hold out for (almost inevitable) cancellation?


----------



## Slim (24 Mar 2020)

lukeskywalker said:


> I am due to fly to Dubrovnik in two and a half weeks time. Flight has not yet been cancelled by Aer Lingus but seems highly unlikely it will take place. They are offering travel vouchers instead, can't identify any expiratory date. I have to either re-book or take vouchers in next 24 hours. Should I take vouchers or hold out for (almost inevitable) cancellation?


I think you should hold out. The offers of rescheduling is an attempt to minimise cash refunds. When they cancel the flight, they will offer the refund. EU regs here https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/travel/passenger-rights/air/index_en.htm#cancellation


----------



## gipimann (24 Mar 2020)

The vouchers are valid for 5 years from date of issue. The t&cs are on the page where you enter your voucher request details. As an incentive, Aer Lingus are offering an extra 10% on the voucher value.


----------



## Palerider (24 Mar 2020)

gipimann said:


> The vouchers are valid for 5 years from date of issue. The t&cs are on the page where you enter your voucher request details. As an incentive, Aer Lingus are offering an extra 10% on the voucher value.




They are offering 20% on top of your original cost of booking.


----------



## Slim (24 Mar 2020)

Palerider said:


> They are offering 20% on top of your original cost of booking.


10% per Aer Lingus website https://www.aerlingus.com/support/flight-disruption-information/


----------



## fistophobia (24 Mar 2020)

EI flights are still operating to European cities.
They are hoping people opt for the rebooking, or voucher.


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2020)

Slim said:


> When they cancel the flight, they will offer the refund.


They have not offered a refund, only a voucher. How does one claim an actual monetary refund on a cancelled flight with AL? All their disruption links and web pages are voucher only, as far as I can find.


----------



## RedOnion (25 Mar 2020)

Boyd said:


> All their disruption links and web pages are voucher only, as far as I can find.


This is linked from their FAQ page on Covid 19:



			https://www.aerlingus.com/support/forms/disrupted-flight-refund-form/


----------



## Palerider (25 Mar 2020)

Palerider said:


> They are offering 20% on top of your original cost of booking.



My mistake, 10% is correct.


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2020)

RedOnion said:


> This is linked from their FAQ page on Covid 19:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aerlingus.com/support/forms/disrupted-flight-refund-form/


Thanks, they kept directing me towards voucher page and I missed that.


----------



## Crunch99 (27 Mar 2020)

Does anybody know if the vouchers that are being sent to the lead guest only be transferrable?  My friend booked a holiday for 4 people and we all cannot go on holiday at the next suggested time so can the voucher she receives be handed to the next guest to use once she has used her portion I wonder?


----------



## owenmcg (28 Mar 2020)

Has any one travelling in April with Air Lingus Spain received a refund?


----------



## fistophobia (28 Mar 2020)

Is there anyone getting an actual refund?
I could take an action against EI, to get my refund,
but I dont have the time or energy.


----------



## Ciadan (29 Mar 2020)

Did anyone receive a voucher yet? I agreed to accepting one, and got a reply 10 days ago, but no voucher yet.


----------



## Boyd (30 Mar 2020)

I applied for a refund (not voucher) 5 days ago, haven't heard anything yet. I imagine that department is swamped.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2020)

This is an email I got yesterday for a flight at the end of this month



 *2.* *Apply for a voucher*
We’ll send you a voucher for the full value of your flight, plus an extra 10%. So if your flight cost €200, we’ll send you a €220 voucher. Applying for a voucher is really simple – follow these steps. If you’ve already applied for a voucher, you don’t need to do anything further. Terms and Conditions apply.                                 
                                               We ask that you bear with us – it may take up to four weeks for us to get you your voucher. Your patience is really appreciated.


----------



## owenmcg (4 Apr 2020)

I would prefer "Or your money back by end of month so you can make other arrangements that you will need the money to pay for it..................."https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and...r-lingus-is-breaking-law-on-refunds-1.4213285


----------



## owenmcg (4 Apr 2020)

Let us know how you decide......................


----------



## dishwasher (11 Apr 2020)

Had flights with Aer Lingus to New York on Monday which they haven’t cancelled - just kept changing the flight time.  

Read the T&Cs and they say that if the time of the flight is changed by more than 2hrs you are entitled to a refund.  As both our outward and return had changed by more than 2 hours, they gave us the refund.


----------



## Boyd (11 Apr 2020)

How did get it so fast?! Did you have to claim the refund? I submitted my claim two weeks ago and still nothing.


----------



## fistophobia (11 Apr 2020)

They are waiting for the majority of people to cancel, and opt for a voucher.
If they cancel the flight, you are due a refund.

My theory is, some flights are still showing on EI website, but are not actually operating.
That way, you cant know if a flight was cancelled, and submit a refund claim.
Paris for example - non French people are turned back, so how are flights form Dublin still operating 3 times daily?


----------



## MrEarl (12 Apr 2020)

Hello,

How far in advance are AL actually cancelling flights, and notifying people of same?

There's no doubt that they need the cash, so are trying to incentivise people to stick with them, by accepting a rescheduled flight, or a voucher worth 110% of the original price paid, and I'm okay with them trying to do this, as long as they ultimately cancel the flights a reasonable time in advance and then, enable refunds for customs who want one.


----------



## Bronte (12 Apr 2020)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> How far in advance are AL actually cancelling flights, and notifying people of same?
> 
> There's no doubt that they need the cash, so are trying to incentivise people to stick with them, by accepting a rescheduled flight, or a voucher worth 110% of the original price paid, and I'm okay with them trying to do this, as long as they ultimately cancel the flights a reasonable time in advance and then, enable refunds for customs who want one.


I think we all need to have patience in these extraordinary times. The airlines are battling for their survival. Customers putting pressure on for refunds is counter productive. They need our support and understanding.
This post is not directed at you Mr. Earl but just a general point.


----------



## MrEarl (13 Apr 2020)

Bronte said:


> This post is not directed at you Mr. Earl but just a general point.



That's okay Bronte, 

I hadn't taken it personally  

In the interest of full disclosure, I've a flight that's due to go in a couple of weeks time and it's yet to be cancelled.

I've been offered the reschedule or voucher options on three occasions now, which seems a bit OTT.

I think that IAG (AL's parent company) and other PLCs should be raising funds on the markets - be it corporate bonds, new shares or whatever, before dragging their heels on giving people back their money though. 

There's also going to have to be consolation in the airline sector, given the various countries can't prop all airlines up, along with all of the other industries that need help. The sooner that this process starts, the better IMHO.


----------



## podgerodge (13 Apr 2020)

Boyd said:


> How did get it so fast?! Did you have to claim the refund? I submitted my claim two weeks ago and still nothing.



same situation for me, flights to NYC changed by more than 2 hours.  But unlike dishwasher, all I have is a reference number.  No sign of refund yet!


----------



## Boyd (23 Apr 2020)

According to an article on the independent, 


> Under EU Regulation 261/2014, passengers whose flights are cancelled must be offered the choice of a refund, to be issued within seven days of the cancellation, or a rebooking.


.
Obviously seven days is very difficult at moment. My refund request is four weeks at the moment without update.


----------



## Ciadan (14 May 2020)

Received my voucher today - 2 months waiting. Delighted to have it now. There’s a 5 year expiration date.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (14 May 2020)

Ciadan said:


> Received my voucher today - 2 months waiting. Delighted to have it now. There’s a 5 year expiration date.



Are they transferable?


----------



## owenmcg (14 May 2020)

Will Michael O'Leary honour them if he takes over AL?


----------



## Ciadan (14 May 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Are they transferable?


No. Also, they’re only issued in the name of the person who made the booking.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (15 May 2020)

Ciadan said:


> No. Also, they’re only issued in the name of the person who made the booking.



I just googled it...seems they are:





__





						Aer Lingus Gift Voucher
					





					www.aerlingus.com


----------



## MrEarl (15 May 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I just googled it...seems they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same voucher as AL are offering as a substitute for cash refund?  I not that is a gift voucher. 

Is the voucher exclusive to AL, or can it be used across the IAG group of airlines? 

It'll be interesting to see if a "grey market" appears, for these vouchers.


----------



## elcato (16 May 2020)

MrEarl said:


> It'll be interesting to see if a "grey market" appears, for these vouchers.


Is that shady old people over 70 selling them after a Psst on the street ?


----------



## podgerodge (22 May 2020)

Still waiting for vouchers for March flights that weren't 'cancelled' and for refund for other cancelled flights.  Nothing.  I know they are under pressure but they seem all over the place - 3 friends on the same March flights got their vouchers 3 weeks ago and I haven't!


----------



## gipimann (22 May 2020)

podgerodge said:


> Still waiting for vouchers for March flights that weren't 'cancelled' and for refund for other cancelled flights.  Nothing.  I know they are under pressure but they seem all over the place - 3 friends on the same March flights got their vouchers 3 weeks ago and I haven't!


I got my voucher last week for a flight on 7 May. I had requested the voucher back in March.
I contacted Aer Lingus twice via Twitter to get some information during the process - might be worth a try?


----------



## MrEarl (22 May 2020)

Hello,

I've been trying to engage with AL over Twitter - a complete waste of time.  They'll engage, but give you "I dunno" type answers.


----------



## NoTomLan (22 May 2020)

I'm also still waiting for my refund that was submitted March 25th. Twitter seems a waste of time, same precanned response.


----------



## podgerodge (30 May 2020)

I have, after sending another email threatening formal complaint, got an email apologising for delay and stating I will get the refund in next day or 2.  That was for April flight to NYC that was delayed by 3 hours (they refund if schedule changes more than 2).

Still waiting for vouchers for March to NYC flights.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (30 May 2020)

I’m not saying you’re wrong to be annoyed, but I’m waiting on refunds for 5 flights. My view is that it could be towards the end of the year before I see the money and, given the circumstances, I’m okay with that. Ordinarily I’d be annoyed about it but these are unprecedented times. I don’t think it’s reasonable to be chasing the airlines when in some cases they’re fighting for survival. Ryanair are not fighting for survival, but Michael O’Leary said that they normally have 10,000 refunds to process at a given time; they now have 1/4 of the refund processing staff available and 10 million refunds to process. We’re in the middle of a global pandemic and lockdown so I don’t think it’s unreasonable for it to ‘take as long as it takes’.


----------



## podgerodge (1 Jun 2020)

Yes, I would agree with you Gordon.  If they spelt out "we need to spread this out etc. etc. and will refund you within 9 months" I actually wouldn't have too much of a problem.  It's the absolute lack of comms that annoys me - and I don't even mean individual communications - they could simply state their position and offer some insight to what the likely scenario is.  But there isn't really anything concrete at all - in my case, for the schedule change refund, all they state is 

If the change is more than two hours or causes you to miss a connecting flight on the same ticket, you are entitled to a full refund, otherwise the rules of the fare purchased apply.

Not a word about any timeline at all.

And on the vouchers that I am waiting for, a few friends got vouchers for the same flights weeks ago!  That's messing!


----------



## Daddy Ireland (5 Jun 2020)

Does anyone know if I previously applied for a voucher (which has'nt arrived) whether or not I could now apply the flight cost against another booking.  When I enter the booking reference nothing is coming up.  The flight was due to take off 9th June or is it not showing up because I have previously applied for a voucher.


----------



## podgerodge (10 Jun 2020)

I'd say you need the code.  A bit annoying the situation you refer to...


----------



## Bronte (25 Jun 2020)

*Aer Lingus update 25th June, 2020 for cancelled flights *

I had Aer Lingus flights booked in May. Flights were cancelled and I had up to the end of June to change the booking. Under manage my booking. But that didn't work.  So I logged on and looked a prior and future bookings. My booking was there twice. Once with the original date, but no 'manage' button. And there a second time with a fictional Departure and Arrival location.  PPP to TTT in October.  I phone AL where I am and after some time the phone call ended. I called the Dublin number. They told me they created the fictional destInations to keep the bookings 'live'.  I was offered a full refund, or a voucher which would take some time and also that it's a bit tricky with new bookings or something as regards the bookings. I will have a full refund in a couple of days.

Excellent, efficient customer service from Aer Lingus.


----------



## Bronte (25 Jun 2020)

*Ryanair*

I have one voucher. It does not work. Was advised by 'chatbox' *very early* today that you should use google chrome, and use the exact name of the person on the voucher as the lead person on the booking, told to copy paste. I did all that and it doesn't work. I also have emails about other bookings that I'm allowed to change. They don't work either. 

The 'chatbox' is useless, time consuming, designed to drive you absolutely insane. 
The rules on their website are not clear.  They have a video of how to redeem a voucher that doesn't correspond to the actual reality. 

Atrocious abysmal customer service.


----------



## Bronte (25 Jun 2020)

*Other airlines*

- I will be refunded two months after covid ends for a flight out of Europe. With a non European airline.  
- Another European airline has given me up to the end of August to rebook, plus money on top as a token
- Another European airline allowed me to cancel within hours of the booking, due to unforseen problems.   

*Holiday lettings/tripadvisor*

Superb customer service, fast and efficent with changing payment of balance, allowed cancellation up to last minute, refunded with 48 hours when I had to cancel as flights were only cancelled less then a week before the holiday.

BE VERY CAREFUL ON TERMS AND CONDITIONS ON ANY BOOKINGS FOR CARS/HOTELS/TRIPS.  BE VERY SURE OF CANCELLATION POLICIES


----------



## Boyd (25 Jun 2020)

I would be surprised if you have refund from AL in a few days. I submitted a refund request 3 months ago and have heard nothing still.


----------



## MrEarl (26 Jun 2020)

Boyd said:


> I would be surprised if you have refund from AL in a few days. I submitted a refund request 3 months ago and have heard nothing still.



I also submitted a request for refund online, quite some time ago. After getting tired of waiting, I contacted them and after a while discovered that I never got a reference number, which you are supposed to get by email shortly after you submit your claim online. They tried to claim that I never requested a refund, despite the fact that I've got evidence to prove that I did. 

I then submitted a complaint and this time, I subsequently got an email with referemce number. That was several weeks ago and I've heard nothing since. 

I should have done what others have done, contacted my credit card company and have them dispute the payment for me. 

AL are proving to be every bit as bad as Ryanair, at this stage.


----------



## Boyd (26 Jun 2020)

I did contact my credit card company for charge back and they said "we're experiencing a high volume of charge backs, please be patient". The wait continues!


----------



## Cricketer (30 Jun 2020)

I rang them today and waited for an hour an six minutes. Then got cut off.


----------



## MrEarl (1 Jul 2020)

Press your credit card company to do a charge back. 

The Irish airlines are being allowed to treat their customers very badly, contrary to current EU policy. Everyone should stand up for themselves here.


----------



## Laughahalla (1 Jul 2020)

I was getting nowhere with Aer lingus so I phoned my bank to initiate a charge back to my debit card. The money was back within a week once the bank got involved.


----------



## alexandra123 (1 Jul 2020)

Laughahalla said:


> I was getting nowhere with Aer lingus so I phoned my bank to initiate a charge back to my debit card. The money was back within a week once the bank got involved.



I did the same thing and got the money back but about 4 weeks later it was taken back out as Ryanair refused to refund me the money and told the bank they gave me vouchers, which they did'nt, so I objected and sent the objection back. Have not heard anything since and have not received any monies due.


----------



## Laughahalla (1 Jul 2020)

alexandra123 said:


> I did the same thing and got the money back but about 4 weeks later it was taken back out as Ryanair refused to refund me the money and told the bank they gave me vouchers, which they did'nt, so I objected and sent the objection back. Have not heard anything since and have not received any monies due.


That's really awful, What a horrible company.  
At one stage they were telling customers that charge-backs were fraudulent


----------



## MrEarl (2 Jul 2020)

Make A Complaint About Flight Cancellations, Delays and more
					

How best to make your flight complaint depends on what type of complaint it is. Read more about how to make flight related complaints on FlightRights.ie




					www.flightrights.ie
				




Don't leave it to someone else


----------



## Boyd (2 Jul 2020)

Finally some movement. Email from AL after two months saying they're refunding me E80 and confirmation of info to send to insurer for the remainder.


----------



## Conan (8 Jul 2020)

Aer Lingus now saying that bookings up to 30th Sept can be re-booked but such re-booking must be for flights by 30th December 2020. In the current still very uncertain circumstances, setting a Dec deadline seems very unreasonable.


----------



## celticlass (16 Jul 2020)

Boyd said:


> I would be surprised if you have refund from AL in a few days. I submitted a refund request 3 months ago and have heard nothing still.


Boyd, I submitted a refund request on May 21st. I have only gotten auto-reply emails in response.


----------



## celticlass (16 Jul 2020)

Bronte said:


> *Aer Lingus update 25th June, 2020 for cancelled flights *
> 
> I had Aer Lingus flights booked in May. Flights were cancelled and I had up to the end of June to change the booking. Under manage my booking. But that didn't work.  So I logged on and looked a prior and future bookings. My booking was there twice. Once with the original date, but no 'manage' button. And there a second time with a fictional Departure and Arrival location.  PPP to TTT in October.  I phone AL where I am and after some time the phone call ended. I called the Dublin number. They told me they created the fictional destInations to keep the bookings 'live'.  I was offered a full refund, or a voucher which would take some time and also that it's a bit tricky with new bookings or something as regards the bookings. I will have a full refund in a couple of days.
> 
> Excellent, efficient customer service from Aer Lingus.



I requested my refund on 21May2020 and have gotten no where. I spent 45 minutes on the phone today with no refund guaranteed. So, for overseas customers, the Aer Lingus customer service experience is very different from yours.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (16 Jul 2020)

My Dad is waiting on a refund since early May. He hasn’t bothered chasing it up (i.e. I haven’t) because these are unprecedented times.

Michael O’Leary made the point recently that Ryanair normally handle 10,000 refunds a month. Now, with 1/4 of the refund-handling staff available, they’re trying to handle 10 million refunds a month.


----------



## Boyd (16 Jul 2020)

There's no point chasing it, the Twitter or phone staff can't do anything for you after you've been on hold for 40 minutes. You simply have to wait.


----------



## Bronte (18 Jul 2020)

I got my refund from Aer Lingus on this months credit card bill. Ryanair offered me vouchers instead of a refund so I took those. Used one the other day for a flight. Their website states they’ve done all the March and April refunds. And are now working on May etc.


----------



## Bronte (18 Jul 2020)

MrEarl said:


> I also submitted a request for refund online, quite some time ago. After getting tired of waiting, I contacted them and after a while discovered that I never got a reference number, which you are supposed to get by email shortly after you submit your claim online. They tried to claim that I never requested a refund, despite the fact that I've got evidence to prove that I did.
> 
> I then submitted a complaint and this time, I subsequently got an email with referemce number. That was several weeks ago and I've heard nothing since.
> 
> ...


These are unprecedented times and I think airlines are doing their very best. We need to wait. In the hope that airlines will survive.


----------



## joer (18 Jul 2020)

Hi Bronte
Was there any problems when using the vouchers . I have one and will use it next year all going well.


----------



## Bronte (18 Jul 2020)

joer said:


> Hi Bronte
> Was there any problems when using the vouchers . I have one and will use it next year all going well.


I did it just the other day. There was a bit of a weird bit at the end where you had to click yes to pay with the credit card, but that was all. They didn’t ask for the cc Security. We have more left on that voucher. Apparently you get your money back if you don’t use it within the year. Also, very important, the name on the voucher, must be the first name on the voucher. That’s my understanding of it.


----------



## joer (18 Jul 2020)

Thank you for that information. I did not know about the money back if you do not use it within the year. I should be able to use it next year though.


----------



## MrEarl (18 Jul 2020)

Bronte said:


> These are unprecedented times and I think airlines are doing their very best. We need to wait. In the hope that airlines will survive.



Let's not confuse the issues here, please.

It's one thing for us all to acknowledge the difficult times that airlines are going through, but it's another to give them a pass when the are breaking the rules (requirement to refund within 7 days) and treating their customers extremely badly.

Both AL and Ryanair have been strategic, with regards to withholding their customers money. Let there be absolutely no doubt about it. Nonsense excuses about not being able to arrange refunds until all Ryanair staff were back in the office for example, was just plain bull.... given the technical capabilities available to companies etc.

The airlines simply elected to say sod the customers, who cares if they might need their money back (or even just want it back, given its their money!), and eh, sod the EU too, with regards to regulations on this issue. Let's keep all of the money as its cost free working capital, while if we go bust, then the customers will only be unsecured creditors, so no problem for the airlines, or their owners.

Airlines have the ability to raise funds through their traditional lending channels, or the corporate bond market, or to tap up the equity markets (by a rights issue, or simply putting more shares into the market), or to even try various governments for loans or subsidies. All of those things cost the airline owners money, whereas stuffing the customers doesn't cost them a cent and actually helps them. That's the reality of what's been allowed to happen, and its up to the customers to oppose it, if they think its wrong - as I most certainly do.


----------



## MrEarl (18 Jul 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Michael O’Leary made the point recently that Ryanair normally handle 10,000 refunds a month. Now, with 1/4 of the refund-handling staff available, they’re trying to handle 10 million refunds a month.



While he may be factually correct, that doesn't mean that they couldn't do something significant to improve the time taken to arrange refunds, or increases the number of staff processing the refunds, if Ryanair wanted to.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (18 Jul 2020)

MrEarl said:


> While he may be factually correct, that doesn't mean that they couldn't do something significant to improve the time taken to arrange refunds, or increases the number of staff processing the refunds, if Ryanair wanted to.



Absolutely


----------



## Stronge (19 Jul 2020)

I had a flight booked with Aer Lingus for early June. They informed me in early May that  the flight was cancelled I opted for a voucher.  I got an acknowledgment for that and I was to get the codes etc in a further email.  I just realised recently that I never received the code etc.  My husband who was on the same flight but had booked separately has received all his codes since the 11th May.  I called them on Friday last and they said I should get the codes etc in the next two weeks.  I enquired how was it possible my husband had his codes since 11th May the guy just kept repeating I would get them in the next two weeks.  I am not really hopeful as I feel it was a standard reply.


----------



## Boyd (19 Jul 2020)

I got fully refunded by charge back on Friday, partially refunded by AL and have remaining amount in claim with travel insurance. Never rains but it pours. I'm gonna wait until remainder received under travel insurance and then return the charge back.


----------



## Cricketer (25 Jul 2020)

Update: I had return tickets to Faro booked for early April. A full refund arrived in my Visa account today.


----------



## guido (2 Jul 2021)

Can anybody shed some light on this query for me please? I requested a refund from Aer Lingus for flights that were cancelled in June by Aer Lingus. I received a partial refund - the price of the flights less the value of a voucher they had given me for a cancelled flight last year. Does anybody know if I should now be due a voucher for the value of the flight last year or is that money lost? Any help greatly appreciated - thanks


----------



## SoylentGreen (3 Jul 2021)

I would imagine that they will refund you the voucher part with another voucher.

I cancelled flights with Ryanair that were paid for using a GIFT card.  They refunded me, not with cash, but with another gift card.

Unfortunately, they only put a years time limit on the replacement gift card despite the fact that all gift cards must now have a 5 year timeframe in which to use it.  The original gift card had been fully spent within the timeframe. It was Ryanair who cancelled my flight.

The CCPC were utterly useless when I contacted them for help. They said that they would look in to it after I pressed them but I have heard absolutely nothing from them. 

With such weak consumer protection in Ireland it is no wonder that we are being treated this way by the airlines.  Many people were given refunds in different ways.....a year later we still cannot fly but we never hear what is happening to all the vouchers that were given to people last year.

Have a read through this forum....I am sure you will find something about Aer Lingus.    Plenty about Ryanair.


----------



## guido (3 Jul 2021)

SoylentGreen said:


> I would imagine that they will refund you the voucher part with another voucher.
> 
> I cancelled flights with Ryanair that were paid for using a GIFT card.  They refunded me, not with cash, but with another gift card.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Soylent Green - I’ll chase the voucher - the service is awful with no replies to e mails but will pursue it as it looks like it wont arrive on its own! Thanks again and will read through - cheers


----------



## Mousehelp (3 Jul 2021)

I received  a voucher last year After the cancellation of flights for 6 Family members.I booked the flights but wondering if I can now use the voucher to book for 2 of the party even though I am not traveling. Thanks.


----------



## SoylentGreen (3 Jul 2021)

Mousehelp said:


> I received  a voucher last year After the cancellation of flights for 6 Family members.I booked the flights but wondering if I can now use the voucher to book for 2 of the party even though I am not traveling. Thanks.


You paid for the flights but they were booked in individual names? So each individual had their flights cancelled.  Is the voucher refund in your name only?


----------



## Mousehelp (3 Jul 2021)

Yes


SoylentGreen said:


> You paid for the flights but they were booked in individual names? So each individual had their flights cancelled.  Is the voucher refund in your name only?


yes. Voucher in My name only.


----------



## SoylentGreen (4 Jul 2021)

Mousehelp said:


> yes. Voucher in My name only.


Can you book the flights for them?  You become the travel agent?


----------



## Mousehelp (4 Jul 2021)

It’s for my parents and my children  so no problem booking flights for them but doI not have to be traveling too? I was traveling initilally with them.


----------



## SoylentGreen (4 Jul 2021)

Mousehelp said:


> It’s for my parents and my children  so no problem booking flights for them but doI not have to be traveling too? I was traveling initilally with them.


The original flights have been cancelled. This is a complete new situation. I would imagine that many people don't have credit cards and get someone else to book for them even though the credit card holder is not travelling?  Your voucher is just a payment card?


----------



## Mousehelp (4 Jul 2021)

SoylentGreen said:


> The original flights have been cancelled. This is a complete new situation. I would imagine that many people don't have credit cards and get someone else to book for them even though the credit card holder is not travelling?  Your voucher is just a payment card?


Thank you. So I should be able to
Book flights for My parents using the voucher.


----------



## Grizzly (4 Jul 2021)

Mousehelp said:


> Thank you. So I should be able to
> Book flights for My parents using the voucher.


Why not try it?


----------



## Mousehelp (4 Jul 2021)

Great. Will let you know how i get on - whe. They can go somewhere


----------



## SlugBreath (2 Sep 2021)

Is it true that if you have 4 different vouchers for cancelled Aer Lingus Flights that you can only use one of these toward new flights. You cannot lump them together to pay for one flight?


----------



## joer (2 Sep 2021)

I thought that you should be able to use them any way you like. Aer Lingus making things awkward for customers once again it seems.


----------



## RedOnion (2 Sep 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> Is it true that if you have 4 different vouchers for cancelled Aer Lingus Flights that you can only use one of these toward new flights. You cannot lump them together to pay for one flight?


From their FAQ:

Can I use multiple vouchers at one time?​No, but multiple gift vouchers can be combined in the Manage My Voucher facility. This can then be used to complete a booking.


----------

